# Looking for an RP partner



## Tattorack (Jun 15, 2016)

As the title said, I'm looking for an RP partner.
If you like adventurous or mysterious RP's then you found the right place ^^
While whole paragraphs for replies are unnecessary, I do like you to be somewhat descriptive.
I don't mind it getting romantic, tasteful or yiffy, but I'm straight, so if you want this option then you'll have to be a female character ^^;
Also, the adventure is the main reason for the RP.

One of these characters I'd like to RP with.
Your choice ^^

Felix (feline):
www.furaffinity.net: Felix Ixe by Tattorack

Or Suraque (Draconite):
www.furaffinity.net: Suraque by Tattorack


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Adventure for me, it is


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Adventure for me, it is


Cool!
You got a character profile?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Cool!
> You got a character profile?


Gimme a sec, I got a REEAAALLLLYYYYY long one here...

Jin Lust-Sin — Weasyl


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Gimme a sec, I got a REEAAALLLLYYYYY long one here...
> 
> Jin Lust-Sin — Weasyl


That's alright, I got time.
Also, which one would you like me to be?
Felix the cyborg cat or Suraque the Draconite Swordmaster?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

?huh? ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Suraque, 'cause Jin is a swordsman himself, too
He's a kendo-trainer, and owns a dojo in his village, in fact~


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Suraque, 'cause Jin is a swordsman himself, too
> He's a kendo-trainer, and owns a dojo in his village, in fact~


Alright, that could go well together ^^
Found your profile yet?



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> ?huh? ?


What?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Alright, that could go well together ^^
> Found your profile yet?


Um... yeah, the Weasyl link I just posted earlier ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

???


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Um... yeah, the Weasyl link I just posted earlier ?


Whoops, didn't see that ^^;

EDIT:
Finished reading your profile. 
Cool character.
Ok, so, wanna start here or as a PM?
Personally I'm fine either way.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Cool character.


*heartbroken Jin is heartbroken*



Tattorack said:


> Ok, so, wanna start here or as a PM?
> Personally I'm fine either way.


Let's go PM, in case the reply restriction strikes at my face again


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

*rawr*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *rawr*


*woof*


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 15, 2016)

Meow?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Meow?


*barks and growls intensify*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

*Howls!*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Howls!*


*intense howl is intense*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

*Blue fuzzy thing dressed like a Pirate comes by*

Yarr! What Adventure may t'is be?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Blue fuzzy thing dressed like a Pirate comes by*
> 
> Yarr! What Adventure may t'is be?!


meep *runs off*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2016)

*takes off the Pirate Hat*

Sorry.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope this isn't much of an issue but I may be interested in doing an adventure roleplay. Although I tend to enjoy the more descriptive side, and I am unsure whether or not you are starting it here..


----------



## modfox (Jun 27, 2016)

boo!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

modfox said:


> boo!


You're scary! *points at him*


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 28, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> I hope this isn't much of an issue but I may be interested in doing an adventure roleplay. Although I tend to enjoy the more descriptive side, and I am unsure whether or not you are starting it here..


hi


----------

